# 89 Fleetwood 36 foot Fuel pump possible problem



## ademinski (Jul 21, 2009)

We have just recieved a 89 Fleetwood 36 foot rv with ford parts. We  can crank the rv with as low as 4 tries to as much as 20. It will only run for a second or two and then shut off. We replaced the one pump on the side but dont know if there are 2 fuel pumps or if it could be another issue. We fulltime so we really need to get this thing working so we can move it out of my fathers in law yard. All the batteries have been replaced so if anyone may know if there is another pump we need to change or if it might be another issue please let me know. All of my 4 kids really wanna get moving just as much as we do and since we upgraded from a 30 foot travel trailor to an rv we are quiet new to this.lol


----------



## C Nash (Jul 21, 2009)

Re: 89 Fleetwood 36 foot Fuel pump possible problem

Welcome to the forum Lee.  Have you checked the fuel pressure?  What about the filter?  Could also be a electrical problem.  Hard to say. Need a little more information. Was the pump you installed on the engine. Some had a electric pump in the tank.  Check all the gas lines for possible kinks or holes.


----------



## stargazerww (Jul 21, 2009)

RE: 89 Fleetwood 36 foot Fuel pump possible problem

i have a 89 fleetwood southwind
check the pressure regulator  right side of the frame near the fuel tank  leaking not working  this is 20 dollars for the rebiuld kit  just did mine  had a bad fuel leak there!!

behind the stairs there is also a fuel filter  and one in the tank too

there is also a fuel filter on the carb check for pressure of the fuel pump  when u check the filter on the carb

also check that u have clear vent   there are a series of these just foward of the tank  could be plugged


good luck
brian m williams


----------



## captainron (Jul 24, 2009)

RE: 89 Fleetwood 36 foot Fuel pump possible problem

I went thru this on a 93 Firan Covington with chev 454. I replaced fuel pump in the tank (major job) but it ended up being the ground wire not he fuel pump.


----------

